# Heimnetz



## P a t r i c k (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab vor mein Haus zu vernetzen.

Den Router, des ich habe, ist der Sinus 154 DSL. Er hat nur einen Lan-Anschluss.
Es sollen bis zu 8 Computer unterneinander vernetzt sein (also auf Daten anderer Computer im Netzwerk zugreifen und austauschen) und Zugeng zum Internet haben.

Ich brauch Kabel, Stecker, Netzwerkkarten in den Computern und einen Switch. Lieg ich da richtig?
Natürlich möchte ich es so billig, wie möglich und hab desshalb mal bei ebay nachgesehen.
Taugen die bilige ebay-Angebote denn etwas?  Was ist mit dem Kabel?

Es wird als Zubehör der Kabel oft so Zngen angeboten. Brauch man die wirklich?
Dann gibt es noch Gigabit-Lan. Kann ich damit wirklich jede Sekunden 1GB verschicken? Müssen um dies zu nutzen auch alle Komponenten mit 10/100/1000Mb ausgezeichnet sein?

Ich bräuchte dann noch Stecker. Sind die OK?
hier
und hier

Und der Switch:
der
oder der
Diese haben beide keine Anmerkung, dass die Gigbit-Lan können. Findet man die nur in den höheren Preisklassen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Vorraus! 

Ps: alternativ eines von diesen Kabeln?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=216743 oder
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=216747


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

zuerst zu dem GBit: http://www.server-for-gamers.com/latb/gbit.htm

Schau mal dort, ist sehr gut erklärt, denke für deine Zwecke sind Gbit net notwending?

Richtig du brauchst Switch, Kabel, Netzwerkkarten.

Die gezeigten Kabelarten sind abhängig davon ob du es fest verlegen willst, oder ob du einfach nen normales Netzwerkkabel einfach "langlegen" willst, bei der festen Verlegung musst du mittels eines LSA Auflegetools die starren Adern auf deine RJ54 Dose auflegen, und von da dann mittels eines Patchkabels zum Port am PC/Switch gehen.

=> Erhöhter Kostenfaktor ;-)

Bei den Kabeln bist du mit Cat5 ganz gut beraten wenn du kein GBit benutzt. 

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, meld dich einfach


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Zu den Kabeln:
Da Du ja auch Stecker nehmen willst, wird ja zumindest das letzte Ende des Kabels "fliegend" verlegt.
Daher würde ich zu einem flexiblen Kabel raten, da bei Verlegekabel (starres Kabel) eine erhöte Bruchgefahr besteht.
Flexible Kabel kannst Du genauso wie Verlegekabel mit Kabelschellen an die Wand (oder sonst wo) annageln.
Als Kabel würde ich S/FTP als CAT5e oder CAT6 wählen.
Wenn Du dann noch CAT6 Stecker wählst, bist Du zumindest kabeltechnisch schonmal auf GBit-LAN vorbereitet.
Eine Zange ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, aber sie macht die Arbeit einfacher.
Ich würde die paar Euro also investieren..... zumal man so eine Zange ja immer wieder mal gebrauchen kann. 

Zu den Netzwerkkarten:
Halbwegs moderne PC's haben i.d.R. LAN onboard --> also erstmal gucken ob und wie viele Netzwerkkarten Du überhaupt brauchst.
Wenn es billige Karten sein sollen, würde ich NoName Karten mit Realtek-Chip nehmen.
Ansonsten würde ich Karten mit 3Com-Chip nehmen.
Ob nun bis 100Mbit oder 1.000Mbit ist eher eine Frage des Geschmacks,als des Geldes (es gibt auch billige Karten bis 1.000Mbit die genausoviel kosten wie 100MBit Karten).

Zum Switch:
"bis zu 8 Computer", sind darin auch schon freigehaltene"Reserverports" enthalten (z.b. für einen Besucher der mit seinemLaptop vorbeikommt)?
Etwas grosszügig zu planen ist nicht verkehrt, aber man muss es nichtübertreiben..... man kann ja immernoch einen 2. Switch an den 1. hängen.
Ob es Sinn macht wegen 30 Euro Preisdifferenz (für einen 8 Port Switch)zu überlegen ob man nun 100Mbit nimmt oder doch 1.000Mbit, sollte jederselbst entscheiden.
Zu den von Dir verlinkten Modellen: die haben kein GBit..... sonst würde dort 10/100/1000 MBit/s stehen und nicht 10/100 MBit.
Ein Beispiel im unteren Preissegment für GBit wäre z.B.dieser8 Port Switch, oder für 10 Euro mehr gibt es auch ein namenhaftesGerät.

Zum GBit:
Eigentlich sagt o.g. Link ja schon alles.
Wenn Du in den vollen Genuss von 1.000MBit kommen willst muss jeder PC,der davon profitieren soll, mit einem RAID System ausgestatten sein(also mindestens 2 PC's).
Aber auch ohne RAID kannst Du einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber 100MBit haben.
Ob sich die Mehrkosten auch lohnen, hängt eher davon ab ob du häufiggrosse Datenmengen verschieben/kopieren musst und/oder wie weit Du indie Zukunft planst.
Aber nur um mal ein paar mp3's hin und her zu schieben, lohnt sich GBit nicht.
Fürs Internet bringt Dir GBit rein garnichts.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

